# "in Private" on desktop shortcuts



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

Any shortcuts I have on my desktop open up "in private" suddenly. When they open, there is no content on the page, it's blank. I do not have "in private" checked. I just click on the shortcut and it automatically goes into "in private" and I can't get it out. I have tried deleting the shortcuts and putting them back on the desktop again, but they still load "in private" with a blank page. Anyone have any idea what happened?? And how I can fix it? I have Windows 8, IE 10.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please upgrade IE to IE 11 and see if the issue remains.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you type in the web sites address or click on a link in a web page, in IE10 instead of using a shortcut, do you get the In Private? Or is it just when using your short cuts?


----------



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just when using shortcuts on desktop. When I type it in the address bar it comes up normally.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Right-click on the shortcut, in the *Open Target* / *Location* column (or similar), see if *-private* or anything of that sort is present at the end of the target name.

I'm not at a Windows system at the moment, so I don't remember the exact terms.

Post back.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please upgrade IE to IE 11 and see if the issue remains.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click your shortcuts and choose *Properties*, in the URL box delete the *-private* text. and save it.
Open IE’s Private Browsing Mode the Easy Way


----------



## caroln242 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just like kids and dogs, the computer _will_ make a liar out of you. I tried what you suggested on one of my shortcuts and found it didn't have the -private text in the URL. So I clicked on it to see if it would load normally. It did. So I tried the others and they all loaded normally too. I have no idea why it's fixed now. But if it happens again (which it might considering my computer seems to be a little schizo) at least I know what to do. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting back caroln242 :smile:

Glad everything is back to normal again.


----------

